# Why do Dart frogs tap their toes??



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

O.k so weird and not very necessary question but what is it with dart frogs and their twitching longest digit on their back feet, I watch mine and the longest toes on their back legs are always tapping, are they sensing things, communicating or is it just a nervous tick:roll2: it fascinates me and I'd love to know. :2thumb:


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sounds like rain droplets in order to attract insects


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Cicindela said:


> O.k so weird and not very necessary question but what is it with dart frogs and their twitching longest digit on their back feet, I watch mine and the longest toes on their back legs are always tapping, are they sensing things, communicating or is it just a nervous tick:roll2: it fascinates me and I'd love to know. :2thumb:



In the same vein , is that why jumping spiders bash their two front appendages down like drum sticks ??


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Quite possibly. Ive heard a few animals use ways to lure their prey. One of the horned frog is said to take a insect like pose by wriggling it's tose behind its head in order to attract other frogs.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think this one is proven, some go with excitement some with the tapping disturbs prey,not heard the raindrop theory before and it might be right simply put I don't think anyone really knows,but we all see it. 

Tabitha you'll note a dart only nails moving prey,they'll sit almost trance like until the prey they know is there moves then strike. My vote would be for the tapping to actually shift a nearby prey item. Me being a drummer always wondered if they were just nailing triple flam paradiddles for the crack:lol2:

Mate watch the tincs as they get to know you better,they will learn your voice mate,i'm utterly convinced my /rather our frogs know My and Shaz's individual voices and can tell us apart from other folks. We do this mad talking to them thing: always announcing dinner the tincs can be wound up so much they visibly shake with excitement as their grub arrives. 

Tabitha this level of seemingly intelligence that darts show has always perplexed me ,amphibians are not the highest evolved groups. Yet there is something going on in those tiny heads,I oft wonder whether there is a tie in with the level of parental care they show,it appears they can count as well,have a dig for what the guys at disney do,their frogs have been trained with a clicker . i've never been able to fathom how a tiny pum get's I bring food days out of the water as an aside,it's just nuts but it happens over and over. Much to watch and ponder mate,you're just starting to get a glimpse of why darts captivate so many of us and why they are so addictive,it's not just the fact so many are stunning it's their behaviour and being diurnal we get to see much of it with time.

Can't really answer the Q though but for sure it's normal 

take care

Stu


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, thanks for the theories, fascinating aspect I never thought would arise. Stu, you are just so right, I have stood and watched my patricias all day, there is something there, you can almost hear their brains checking stuff out, I put a pot of ff's in there and they came over knowing it was dinner. Feel a bit weird talking to some animals but I'm trying to do it just so they hear my voice and yes I'm sure in time they do know you. I also admit I'm not one for nocturnal species that you basically don't see much of, to watch these little guys bouncing around is magical. I thought just a minute ago as I watched my frogs 6" away from my face how lucky and honoured I was to have dart frogs, when I had reps as a teenager in the 80s dart were the stuff of dreams for zoos and now I have them in front of me to study and enjoy. Thanks for your pm, I panic bought boxes and boxes of ff's and springs just so I don't run out, I have many cultures started and am rearranging a load of shelves to fit in a much much larger culturing area, I realise I will need a heck of a lot of pots on the go. Thanks again and hope all goes well for you. Have a good weekend, Tab


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

You learn something everyday- Stu, not being a drummer I have just google triple flam paradise and thanks to the miracle of YouTube I've just found out!!!:no1:


----------

